
Google Instant Search - Predictions for 0 to 9 - luxative
http://blog.eyesandfeet.com/2010/09/google-instant-predictions-from-0-to-9.html
======
acqq
The special symbols with their instant responses:

@font-face

&nbsp

_

.net

